# Ruger LCP .380 Auto Range Report



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is my range report on the Ruger LCP .380 Auto:

I took the little LCP to the range this afternoon not knowing what to expect as I've never shot a gun that small before. I fired one box (20 rounds) of Cor Bon 90 grain JHP and a box (50 rounds) of WWB 95 grain BEB. All total, I sent 70 rounds down range without any kind of malfunction, but the small barrel heats up very quickly. And boy do those Cor Bon's put on a fireworks show with a huge muzzle flash. It's the first time I've shot those too.

The only issue I had with the LCP, even before firing it, was... after removing the magazine to extract the round in the barrel, IF you did not rack the slide back hard and quickly all the way back, the chambered round would jam. I've never had that happen on my other pistols.

One other thing I noticed after I got home and started cleaning the LCP, the rifle grooves inside the barrel had a very brown look to them. Almost as if it was rust. After cleaning the barrel, some traces of the brown color remains.

The LCP, like the P3AT, as stated in other posts and reviews, is an up close and personal weapon. It is not for long range or target shooting. The sights are pretty much worthless. The LCP for a lack of a better term, is a point and shoot gun. I don't see that as a problem. At 10, 15, 20 feet when being confronted with a BG coming at you, you really don't have time to take proper aim with any gun.

My old Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Special was the smallest hand gun I've ever shot prior to shooting the LCP this afternoon. I must say it was an experience shooting the LCP, not something I'd want to do everyday. The small size and light weight of the LCP makes the small .380 a little tough to hang onto when it goes bang. In 70 rounds, I never did find a real comfortable grip. At the end of the session the web of my hand between the thumb and forefinger was a little tender. The LCP is definitely not a range gun or a plinker. In the future, the most I'll shoot it is mybe 3 or 4 magazines, just enough to stay familiar with it.

The gun shot straight on for me, but low. On a full sized silhouette target at 15 feet, I had to point the gun just below the neck at the coller bone to hit in the center of the chest. I think it may have something to do with the long trigger pull which pulled the barrel down a little on each of my shots.

All in all, for a very small pistol that will live in the right front pocket of my shorts during the long, hot Phoenix summer, I think Ruger has a winner on their hands. And for what it's worth, the finish and workmanship are much better than Kel-Tec's P3AT or PF9. Nothing on the plastic frame had to be filed or smoothed down.

I'm happy with my purchase and taken for what it is, I give Ruger's little LCP two thumbs up.... :smt023 :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

AZ Outlaws said:


> The only issue I had with the LCP, even before firing it, was... after removing the magazine to extract the round in the barrel, IF you did not rack the slide back hard and quickly all the way back, the chambered round would jam. I've never had that happen on my other pistols.


I'm sure someone with more experience will chime in, but from what I understand that's a common "issue" with the smaller handguns. Since the tolerances are so low, the slide has to be racked hard almost as it would be if a shot was fired. I may be wrong, but it does make sense. Thanks for the range report! It sounds like you have a nice little gun there, enjoy it!

-Jeff-


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the range report.

My little Keltec seems to get easier to shoot, or my hands are getting used to it. Yours may, too.

I generally have to give the slide a bump on the Keltec any time I manually chamber a round. I've never had it jam, though.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

How right you are they are not a range gun. I carry mine with one extra mag and that gives me 13rds of back up. I have had mine for about 1yr and I shoot it most everytime I go to the range. Just enough to stay in touch with it. I keep it in my pocket at all times even around the house. Good luck with yours. :smt1099


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't know if it'll fit on lcp but Hogue smallest slipon rubber grip makes a lot of difference to me on p3at. Makes the gun a lot more "pleasurable" to shoot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm jealous, the LCP is not yet on the approved list for CA. I did see one at one of my favorite shops, they had it marked for LEOs only. :smt022


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Haven't thought much about a 380 but Ruger looks like they are changing course and getting into more compact handguns. The LCP is a thought as the SP is a little heavy for pocket carry with shorts. I guess it depends more on my mood than anything. I have a NAA 22 Mag but would hate to get into something serious with it.


----------

